# 1938 Schwinn La Salle



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 26, 2014)

Picked this up from JOEL this morning. Nice OG paint. Locking fork.

Was originally used as a Western Union bike in Birmingham!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 26, 2014)

*Very nice*

Joel always seems to get his hands on the nicest bikes. Looks like a tall person rode this one. Like the western union history. Congrads.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 26, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Joel always seems to get his hands on the nicest bikes. Looks like a tall person rode this one. Like the western union history. Congrads.





Thanks! Joel has some great stuff. All around great deal.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice bike, congrats!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 26, 2014)

Lots of good paint there.  Nice find.  I would like to have a C model in that color.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, can't wait to get in there and clean it up.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 27, 2014)

Clean up in progress


----------

